# Help identifying frame



## delfunk2015 (Sep 19, 2009)

can anyone tell me what Monterey model this frame is and a little about it if you can (girls / boys bike, what hardware fits in it,) Thx!!!!!


----------



## partsguy (Sep 19, 2009)

www.musclebikeforums.com


At first, I thought it was an Iverson.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 19, 2009)

Its a girls bike, what size tires?


----------



## 30thtbird (Sep 22, 2009)

It's a Murray Eliminator girls frame. They started making them in 1970 and up. Kenny.


----------

